
Bankrupt OneWeb seeks license for 48,000 satellites - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/05/spacex-and-oneweb-seek-licenses-to-launch-78000-broadband-satellites/
======
samizdis
> "It's important to understand that the reason OneWeb filed for so many
> satellites is that it will make others' efforts more difficult, especially
> [for Amazon subsidiary] Kuiper, and thereby potentially enhance the value of
> OneWeb's first gen license. ..."

